# AK 48 & Aurora Indica



## nikimadritista (Aug 7, 2008)

My first grow was a disaster... I started 7 seeds, only three made it to flowering, two hermied and one was male! 6 weeks into flowering one of the two hermies left died and I harvested one plant yesterday with about 40gr fresh bud... Rubbish! I also had spider mites that took over eventually and covered my leafs with webs... Plant looked very unhealthy at the end... It was also over fertilized but made it trough...:ignore: :hubba: 

Today I received my seeds from Holland that I ordered two weeks ago... It took a while to arrive cause I chose to send cash by post, but they finally made it and I am Very excited. I got 10 AK 48 seeds, 10 Aurora Indicas and 5 Afghani... I have put in Germination 15 seeds today, 7 auroras and 8 AK48, I am going on vacation in Late October and decided I won't have time to grow the Afghani now... And considering the size of my grow room I think finishing five female plants is an achievable goal...
By the way I lost my Camera last week and won't be able to post pics for now... But will make sure I get one for when I plant them in pots...
I will keep you posted with more pictures!
Thank you for reading!
Wish me luck!

Finally here's a pic of the Hermie I harvested yesterday...:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds good buddie.. Will look for a update


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

SUBBBBBBBBBBBSCRIBE!

...if you dont mind 

I've always been very interested in Aurora Indica so will follow your journal to see how you get on. And don't worry about these things that go wrong - its all about learning and the more you grow and read the more you will know and soon enough you'll be an expert in your right mind 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

btw i'm loving the orange lizard! Is that a humidity meter or just a thermometer?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck with your new grow,  with what you learned not to do last time, this grow should be a great one  :woohoo:


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> btw i'm loving the orange lizard! Is that a humidity meter or just a thermometer?


No Just a thermomiter


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

still its pretty cool! I better not show it to my fella - he loves lizards and orange!!!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 16, 2008)

I finally got a new camera today and am ready to post some pictures of my 15 babies. 8 AKs and 7 Auroras... 
They all germinated really quick and only three days after planting them in soil they were all out and shining 
Those pics are just 9 days after seeds were delivered 
I noticed a few little red bugs flying around my grow room... Should I worry? I managed to get a good shot on one of them... That bug is in all the pics actually... You'll see it if you look...
Any ideas what it is? The plants seem fine...


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 16, 2008)

i just got both those strains also cant wait to start up again soon very soon untill then i'll just watch yours:hubba:


----------



## karmacat (Aug 16, 2008)

A Aurora Indica I had 3 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 17, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> A Aurora Indica I had 3 weeks into flowering.


is it naturaly a bushy plant or did you tie it down or top it or something looks like it could be a big yeilder:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see some more Aurora Indica. Just waiting to start my pack.


----------



## karmacat (Aug 17, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> is it naturaly a bushy plant or did you tie it down or top it or something looks like it could be a big yeilder:hubba:



I topped it once at the 4th-5th node,Aurora Indica used to be one of our biggest sellers at Nirvana.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking good buddy. Nice grow...


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm having fun with some aK48. I just finished an 8 wk flower of 5 from seed. Two phenos- 1 fast, compact, yellow pistils; the other slower with white flowers and a sweet aroma. Both good and covered with trichs, really sticky. 
  AK48 is the only plant I've been able to clone- they root themselves, try it! I have 5 clones that went 12/12 18 days after cut. All are solid masses of bud 14- 15" tall. They already are coated at 4.5 wks. - it's getting scary. Ask yourself: Do I want to go on?


----------



## karmacat (Aug 18, 2008)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> I'm having fun with some aK48. I just finished an 8 wk flower of 5 from seed. Two phenos- 1 fast, compact, yellow pistils; the other slower with white flowers and a sweet aroma. Both good and covered with trichs, really sticky.
> AK48 is the only plant I've been able to clone- they root themselves, try it! I have 5 clones that went 12/12 18 days after cut. All are solid masses of bud 14- 15" tall. They already are coated at 4.5 wks. - it's getting scary. Ask yourself: Do I want to go on?



The compact pheno is the keeper IMO,if harvested at the right time,it can have a sit down,I don't won't to get up stone to it.
Enjoy your harvest,nothing better than smoking your own.


----------



## Burnzdagreenz (Aug 18, 2008)

We all make mistakes sometimes. The second time is sure to give much better results.

When it comes to fertilizer remember, sometimes less is more.

If you over fertilize your plants you can not only kill them, but if they live you can retard their growth.

Looks good though!

And I agree, smoking your own is the best.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 18, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> I topped it once at the 4th-5th node,Aurora Indica used to be one of our biggest sellers at Nirvana.


i got almoast all the nirvana strains gypsy sell cant wait to try them all it will be years of growing to get to all my strains you say our are you an employee for them thats my dream to work or own my own seed company if you are thats an awsome job and you are lucky:hubba::woohoo:


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 18, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> The compact pheno is the keeper IMO,if harvested at the right time,it can have a sit down,I don't won't to get up stone to it.
> Enjoy your harvest,nothing better than smoking your own.


Still A long way to Harvest...  I'll grow them fast... Need them ready for my holidays


----------



## karmacat (Aug 18, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> you say our are you an employee for them thats my dream to work or own my own seed company if you are thats an awsome job and you are lucky:hubba::woohoo:



Did work for Nirvana until 6 months ago,got together with another breeder and have my own company now.Would not say its a awesome job,but most certainly alot of fun.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 19, 2008)

A week after I planted them in Soil I moved them into Bigger Pots.. The AK seems to be slightly ahead of the Indica and is growing a little faster... The Black Pots are the AKs and the red ones Auroras... It got a little tight for them like that, but I hope to eventually have some males and keep half of them 15 plants... Hope to have males LOL...
I could handle 15 girls... Will move some outdoors 
We'll See how it goes... For now I hope they like their new home


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Man the  little  ones are  growing nicely..
At what height  do ya put them into flowering?


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 19, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Man the  little  ones are  growing nicely..
> At what height  do ya put them into flowering?



Not too high man, My space is limited, they can't be bigger than two feet... At about one feet I'll start flowering...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Not too high man, My space is limited, they can't be bigger than two feet... At about one feet I'll start flowering...


 

Thanks buddy


----------



## KushBlower12 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey niki, I was just scrolling down and noticed you are going on vacation at the end of Oct... thats going to be cutting it close. You are probably going to need a trusted friend or something to water while youre gone. AI's flowering time is about 8 weeks. So hopefully those seedlings will be ready...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry about your first ones, bud. I know these one's will work out primo for ya! I dig your nice clean setup, very sanitary!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 19, 2008)

KushBlower12 said:
			
		

> Hey niki, I was just scrolling down and noticed you are going on vacation at the end of Oct... thats going to be cutting it close. You are probably going to need a trusted friend or something to water while youre gone. AI's flowering time is about 8 weeks. So hopefully those seedlings will be ready...



No trusted friends here man...
I am not going on vacation without my bud... If they are not ready I'll just wait for them


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a few pics from today! I love the way they are growing, they seem bigger every hour  
The indicas look a little stretched.. Like they are searching for more light... I tried lowering the lights a little... I know I started too many seedings for such a small place.. Or maybe was too early to move into such big pots...
Anyway they seem alright! Only a couple of weeks till flowering starts... :yay:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 21, 2008)

they are looking great buddy! And yea I hear ya on not going on holiday until their done! I've got no one i'd trust enough with them here so if i'm going for only a few days to a week i hide them outside somewhere if their small enough 

Good luck on raising these babies, I cannot WAIT to see them getting bigger and bigger and BIGGER !!!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 23, 2008)

Today they are 12 days since I germinated them, or ten days old since they all popped out!
They are doing great! I'm happy 
Roll a spliff and go to work now!
Have fun Growers!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 23, 2008)

looking great!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 26, 2008)

A couple of pics from Today.. Day 15 from Germination...
Enjoy...
The first one is an Aurora Indica, and the second is the AK48..


----------



## KushBlower12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Youre going to love that AI by the way. Some of the best. Good luck and keep growing


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are growing so nicely buddy


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I'm having a bit of trouble with some of my babies... The tips of the bottom leaves have turned light green to yellow and have curled up... The plants are growing well but I think the dirt I got this time may have had too little nutes... 
I gave them a little bit of food today and hope they will get better with the extra Nitrogen... I gave them less than half the recommended dosage.. Afraid not to hurt them...
I'll post some pics later on... 
Thanx for stopping By...


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 28, 2008)

&#1053;&#1077; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1076;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081;​


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 30, 2008)

Here are the pics with my troubled babies... Have a look... I might post another threat to Sick Plants And Problems to hear what more people think...
If you have any Ideas let me know... 
I've watered with distilled water, Soil organic with no nutes added, I haven't fed them anything since they are only 19 days old...
Any Clues??


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

They need food. I would give them babies some nutes. Whoever says they do not need it for 30 days is wrong. I have clones that are two weeks old sucking on 600ppms right now and they love it.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

What size containers do you have them in?


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 30, 2008)

5 Litter pots... A little more than a gallon...


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

Does it dry out fast? Do you feel like that was a good size to start out with?


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 30, 2008)

It takes about 3 of days to dry... The size is fine, I can't grow them too high cause my space is limited... I am about to switch on 12/12 in a couple of days..


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

I wonder if the A.I. will be purple like the pics online. I read it was great for insomnia and has a knock out kind of feel.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 31, 2008)

Got some reflective material  and my BioGrow Nutes in the mail yesterday... Gave them their first propper feed today and covered the Grow Place in Reflective foil... Hope to increase the light they receive..Some of them look a little stretched... I have 166Wats of flouros at the moment and will add another 100Watts in a couple of days when I start flowering... It is a little hot but the big fan keeps it about 32C... Should I just remove the leaves with yellow tips or wait for them die first???
I hope those Nutes take care of the yellow tips...
Here are some pics.. 20 days old... Black pots are AK, red pots AI...
Cheers!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

do not cut or remove any leaves. They will not get better but the plant will cannibolize them later on.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking really good buddy


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

looks good nikimadritista,i just started germinatin my Nirvana A.I. beans today.keep me updated on your so i can see how much difference if any they have in growth.i got my seat pulled up bro.make that A.I. do what it does.your gonna like it..i guarantee it.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm trying my best dude... Unfortunately I can't be in veg any longer.. Have just two months left to my holidays and wanna be done by than... Gotta go flowering already...
I've kept a few beans to grow in the winter... Will give them some more time to grow 
Thanx for stopping by 
Hope that bad trip you had with your dealer has gotten somehow better... Paranoia can mess you up badly 
I'll be posting...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

yea bro,no undercovers watching me yet,but im always on the hunt for one.know what im sayin?but yea,A.I. had more purple hues in it then any other strain i ever grew with.the high is one of them highs that you feel after a minute or so.its perfect for getting to bed with.its fefinitly a heavy on the eyelids high.youll like it. Al though,that ak48's gonna be so9me killer also.cant wait to see your buds bro,if you need to swith to 12/12..then 12/12 it is.they'll be alright.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)

&#957;&#945; &#966;&#945;&#957;&#949;&#943; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#972;&#962; :aok: 

&#945;&#965;&#964;&#972; &#960;&#959;&#965; &#949;&#963;&#949;&#943;&#962; &#964;&#959;&#965;&#962; &#964;&#945;&#970;'&#950;&#949;&#953;


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

hey bro,how long did them aurora indica beans take to germ for you? i just checked the ones i put on paper towel yesterday and i already have 5 of them shootin out there tap roots 4 me.It has always taken my aurora indicas 2-4 days to germ in the past.i got some nice meaty seeds from the boutique so im hopin for at least 9 of the 10 to germ.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 1, 2008)

I think i'm going mad... whats with bud uncles foreign language?

Also niki you make me scratch my head...

First you write this:



			
				nikimadritista said:
			
		

> I gave them a little bit of food today and hope they will get better with the extra Nitrogen... I gave them less than half the recommended dosage.. Afraid not to hurt them...
> I'll post some pics later on...
> Thanx for stopping By...



Then a couple of days later you write this:



			
				nikimadritista said:
			
		

> I've watered with distilled water, Soil organic with no nutes added, I haven't fed them anything since they are only 19 days old...
> Any Clues??



So were you feeding them or not????

In those last pics they look like they definately need some nitrgogen plus trace elements. Also see how much they are strecthing and leaning towards the light. Its fine to grow in a small place but just make sure they all receive enough light, otherwise u gonna end up with strangly plants that are a pain to hold up.

How much room height wise have you got?

Don't worry about when you flower them - you can grow them under 12/12 from seed if you want. I doubt you'll be able to grow them very big anyway if you got a small space.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I think i'm going mad... whats with bud uncles foreign language?



* &#917;&#943;&#957;&#945;&#953; &#941;&#957;&#945; &#960;&#961;&#940;&#947;&#956;&#945; &#945;&#964;&#972;&#956;&#969;&#957;* 

​


----------



## Thorn (Sep 1, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> * &#917;&#943;&#957;&#945;&#953; &#941;&#957;&#945; &#960;&#961;&#940;&#947;&#956;&#945; &#945;&#964;&#972;&#956;&#969;&#957;*
> 
> ​



Eh??


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)

&#928;&#961;&#959;&#966;&#952;&#940;&#963;&#964;&#949; 


 &#960;&#945;&#961;&#945;&#954;&#945;&#955;&#974;​


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> hey bro,how long did them aurora indica beans take to germ for you? i just checked the ones i put on paper towel yesterday and i already have 5 of them shootin out there tap roots 4 me.It has always taken my aurora indicas 2-4 days to germ in the past.i got some nice meaty seeds from the boutique so im hopin for at least 9 of the 10 to germ.



all 7 seeds germinated in two - three days... I kept three for the winter


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I think i'm going mad... whats with bud uncles foreign language?
> 
> Also niki you make me scratch my head...
> 
> ...


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 1, 2008)

For the most part I agree with buddyluv. I think 10-14 days is good, then start up with the nutes. Maybe some nute deficiency?


----------



## MercyEternity (Sep 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> &#928;&#961;&#959;&#966;&#952;&#940;&#963;&#964;&#949;​
> 
> 
> 
> &#960;&#945;&#961;&#945;&#954;&#945;&#955;&#974;​


 
&#1085;&#1077;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081; !  Looks to be a form of Cyrillic maybe Bulgarian or the region of Eastern Europe closest to Russia. He's not being mean, he's just kind of goofing off LOL.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 2, 2008)

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> &#1085;&#1077;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081; !  Looks to be a form of Cyrillic maybe Bulgarian or the region of Eastern Europe closest to Russia. He's not being mean, he's just kind of goofing off LOL.



It is Russian actually... Bud uncle is well educated  French, Greek, Russian... English... Who is that Bud person anyway


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)

Français, un peu

&#917;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#940;, &#956;&#949;&#961;&#953;&#954;&#959;&#943;

&#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;, &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;

English, hmmmmmm

Nederlands, Ik probeer

Deutsch, wenn ich kann

Italiano, Il vino italiano è il la cosa migliore

Portuguese, surfs acima

Español, trabajos del verano 

*Bud.uncle han är en man av många begåvningar.
den växande weeden är precis en av dem.
&#1044;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1093; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1079;&#1077;&#1081;
&#928;&#959;&#953;&#959;&#962; &#956;&#960;&#959;&#961;&#949;&#943; &#957;&#945; &#949;&#960;&#953;&#963;&#954;&#949;&#966;&#964;&#949;&#943;, &#959;&#960;&#959;&#964;&#949;&#948;&#942;&#960;&#959;&#964;&#949;
&#908;&#960;&#959;&#965; &#959;&#953; &#956;&#960;&#941;&#953;&#956;&#960;&#953;-&#963;&#943;&#964;&#949;&#961; &#949;&#943;&#957;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#973;&#964;&#949;&#961;&#949;&#962; *:aok: 

:headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2:


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 2, 2008)

Here we are 22 days since germination...
I don't know if they look so good... Are they over watered?? I water once every 2-3 days... Or maybe they are thirsty... Or am I just paranoid???
Have a look... Tell me what you think...
They are two days on 12/12 now...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Or am I just paranoid???




 "I envy paranoids; they actually feel people are paying attention to them."


"A paranoiac, like a poet, is born, not made."

"I am a kind of paranoid in reverse; I suspect people of plotting to make me happy"

"Being slightly paranoid is like being slightly pregnant - it tends to get worse"

"A paranoid is someone who knows a little of what''s going on"


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 6, 2008)

I think they are doing well... A little too much water maybe but I'll get them dry now :hubba: 
Have a look... Black Pots AK48 brown Pots - AI


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)

So

When you gona flip to

12/12

?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

lookin good bro,keep up the good work.i got high hopes for this grow with all youve been through with growing.i wanna see you harvest some  A.I.
They look happy though.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 6, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> So
> 
> When you gona flip to
> 
> ...



I am on 12/12 since monday Uncle 
I think I saw the first girl today... 
They should show sex soon...
I notice Spider mites on two of my indicas... Little bastards are back... Hope they turn male and leave the grow room before they spread on all others...:hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Brother Growers! I'm in trouble again!
My babies are growing much too fast and will soon reach the ceiling... I've been moving the lights every day the past week and they just get bigger every hour... If they go on like that in a week there will be no more room to grow...
And the worst part of all they haven't shown sex yet... They have been sleeping 12 hours a day for the past 11 days and only one plant looks like a girl... The others are just growing... I plan to bend them a little once the males are gone... 
Any ideas on how to solve my overcrowding will help... I think I'm too late to top them... They only have about 20cm left to reach the ceiling...
See the Pics...
Cheers!


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was gonna say you should try doing LST since they are getting to tall for you but since you are already in flower thats not gonna work.  Hopefully someone else will have a better idea.  Other than that I think your plants are looking great and coming along just fine.    Nce grow buddy.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 11, 2008)

Found a solution to the crowding trouble... 
I'll give them another week to reach the ceiling and than Move then to a wardrobe that is almost twice higher than the growroom they have now... The annoying bit is I have to move my clothes from the wardrobe to the place the plants are now.. .And it will get messy getting changed... But desperate times require desperate measures :hubba: 
 It is not as deep but by than i hope they start showing sex by than and the males get removed... I can easily fit 8 to 10 small plants in there! 
Here it is! Have a look


----------



## Thorn (Sep 11, 2008)

sounds like you got it sorted 

megan you can lst when in flower but gently. you musn't over stress them tis all


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweet ladies


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Sweet ladies



Wish I knew who the ladies are... 
I have to move them sooner than I thought... Some plants are already touching the lights and I have some two inches left to lift them... I can't fit all 15 in that closet and am desperate to find the males B4 i move them...
Today I spotted 4 female Auroras... One Female AK... The other 10 plants are still hard to tell...       :hubba:     
I should know better by Sunday i guess...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking sweeet, when are you going to flower them?


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Looking sweeet, when are you going to flower them?



Read bro.. Read...
That's all I write about 
flowers...Buds... Pistils.. Lights on12/12... How long... :hubba:
Where are they...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 12, 2008)

Pulling up a chair. Im doing a limited verticle w/ AI. I will be going from clone though. For now, the AI will go to veg room, then the flower room will be 20/4 w/ Diesel Ryder. After the Diesel is done I should be flowering AI clones not long after. 

Looking forward to seeing the true plant structure before I get things jumped off SOG style.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 15, 2008)

First I wanna say thank you all for stopping by and keeping an eye on my babies... It's been amazing having all your experience and advice!
Unfortunately I will have to go away for a while and am moving my babies outdoors to let nature take care of them...
I wish I never had to do that but life has got a lot of unexpected turns and surprises, and I have to do what's right... I wish I could have stayed and keep giving love to my babies... But this time it is more than getting high that is at stake.... :hubba: 
I may be back in a couple of months and see if mother nature has done the Job for me... I still have a few AI AK and Afghani seeds with me and will start a new crop once I settle at my new home... It might take a while though...
It's a difficult moment for me... 
I will also be away from MP for a while...
Thank you for your time, help, and support!
Wish you all well!
Stay safe and grow more!
See ya later!
NIKI


----------



## Thorn (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry to hear that niki but hope all goes well for you and that everything settles down very soon. Its been a pleasure having you around and I look forward to speaking with you in the future. Take care


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

damn bro,it was just startin to get good too..well thanks for letting us follow along with your grow and i hope to see you back at it very soon.-peace


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll pull up a chair. I'm interested to see if your gender ratio was better than mine.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Dec 23, 2008)

This revival is even better, considering that the OP stated he terminated the grow.

Again man, i want what your smoking. :bong1:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

A friend of mine got busted with a Kilo last year...
Nine months later he was sentenced to 10 Years plus 50000Euros fine...
I knew Greeks were pretty mad when it comes to weed offenders but when it happened to a friend it got me really worried... :hubba: 
Or should I say Paranoid..... :ignore: 
Well, I did **** myself....
Started tripping...
Police... Detectives.. The internet.... :holysheep: 
Considered terminating my grow but later  decided to quit MP instead :hubba: ... 

So I moved my babies to the closet as it was originally planed and terminated my journal... :hubba: 

You get the picture...

So,  I had to eventually remove some plants... 15 were way too many and were getting taller every day... 
My lights were simply not good enough for so many...
I took out 4 ill looking plants and flowered the other 11...
It took them quite a while to show sex... About 5 weeks on 12/12... And when they finally did only 5 of the 11 were ladies!
Four AK48 and 1 Aurora Indica!

I decided to finish this Journal now that it is all gone up in smoke  

Here are some pics of the first flowers....
 :hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I had to Bend the plants once they started stretching so much... :hubba: 
They didn't mind... The buds closer to the lights were growing well...


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

They suffered some Over watering here.. Leafs got a little twisted :hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

:d


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

:shocked: 

Getting Close Now!!!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

Here they are just before harvest...
The First one to go was the Aurora Indica...


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

It wasn't much... About 10-15 Grams :hubba: 
I smoked most of it rather quick...
It got Better with time...
I wish I waited longer...
After a couple of weeks drying it the smoke was pretty mean.. I loved it  :smoke1:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

A week after the AI I chopped two of the AK48..
They looked a little better... Got some 30Grams, fine smoke! Cured it well too... Had the AI to puff on...
The AK48 did satisfy!
I wish I had better lights and more room to grow...
I'm glad I have some more AK48 seeds left 

I had some mushrooms at the time as well...
The last legal shrooms from Holland...
:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

Some time around Christmas I harvested the last two AK48 plants...
Another 30Grams... More or less :hubba: 

It was a good experience...
I learned a lot from it!

Moving On!

Keep an eye on my current lowrider grow...

Only two plants this time 








Thanks for having a look at these :joint:  
Cheers!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for coming back and sharing that with us, but yea you be careful if the stakes are that high..anyway those look so sativa to me while they growing, maybe a few more weeks really woulda done some good, esp on that AI.

Anyway looks good and congrats on the harvest :hubba:


----------

